# My humble collection - More photos!



## SJACKAL (Feb 10, 2005)

I am no Arc collector, nor Aleph manic, just a bit of something here and there.

Big and small.







Big and small.






Big and big.






Small and small.


----------



## SJACKAL (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: My humble collection*

Stripped naked.






Going swimming.






My precious.






My precious with my proud.


----------



## SJACKAL (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: My humble collection*

Local favorite.






Big and small again!






Mirroring the small.






Good, old, trusty friends.








/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## SJACKAL (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: My humble collection*

BOB favorites.






Keychain favorites.






Humble beginnings, its not their fault but mine. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif






/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## dandruff (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: My humble collection*

as a local would say, "wah lau!!" im envious

nice pics!!!!!!


----------



## farmall (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: My humble collection*

Great photos


----------



## falconz (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: My humble collection*

Another: Wah Lau!
U do photography for a living?
Nice shots!


----------



## AW (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: My humble collection*

Great collection and nice photography!!


----------



## Xrunner (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: My humble collection*

Nice pictures, I think the Arc AA one is my favorite. Do you edit in the copyright info by hand on each photo or have a program that does it for you?

-Mike


----------



## greenlight (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: My humble collection*

Yes the pictures were nice. What camera did you take them with?


----------



## Cornkid (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: My humble collection*

WOW... thats skill. You could get some money with that talent!!

-tom


----------



## SJACKAL (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: My humble collection*

Thanx all /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif

The first picture is actually a bit blurred, shaky hands... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Mike, I use an old program known as ArcSoft PhotoStudio 2000, the words are added as another layer to the picture, just copy the layer and paste it to every picture.

greenlight its a Canon Powershot A75

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## MaxaBaker (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: My humble collection*

Nice pictures!!! It definitly looks like you are a photographer.

I kinda like "the Local Favorite" /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## Ny0ng1 (Feb 15, 2005)

*Re: My humble collection*

just an A75!!! nice.... both pictures and collection...


----------



## SJACKAL (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: My humble collection*

Its just a new hobby I picked up after buying the camera recently, my first digital camera, /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## SJACKAL (Feb 16, 2005)

*More photos!*

More photos!


----------



## SJACKAL (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: My humble collection*

They are more or less the same stuff /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif Its hard to afford more /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## SJACKAL (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: My humble collection*

This guy kept appearing in my pictures; /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## nekomane (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: My humble collection*

You should be the official photographer for CPF! 
Bravo SJACKAL /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif


----------



## flashlight (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: My humble collection*

Wow bro, that's really some collection you have. And are you sure it's a new hobby? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif Your first digital camera but have you done photography before? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif I see real effort & thought put into those photos in both concept & execution. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif I think my rice bowl may be at stake if you ever decide to make a living at it! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mpr.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## nekomane (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: My humble collection*

I think mine's been emptied already /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif

Or he's using a Horseman and a busload of assistants /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif

Edit:spelling


----------



## SJACKAL (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: My humble collection*

Hehe, Cyril, you caught me, yeah I was interested in photography for a while when I was in school, nearly ten years back, but not many students that time can afford anything more than a point and shoot so things turn boring after a while. Recently discovered that digital cams can do so much more and yet easier, so I it's my new hobby now. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## flashlight (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: My humble collection*

[ QUOTE ]
*SJACKAL said:*
Hehe, Cyril, you caught me, yeah I was interested in photography for a while when I was in school, nearly ten years back, but not many students that time can afford anything more than a point and shoot so things turn boring after a while. Recently discovered that digital cams can do so much more and yet easier, so I it's my new hobby now. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

haha, guess it's like riding a bicycle - you still remember the technique. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif I know who to call then if I ever need help or got 'lobang' I can't do, hehe. Btw, did you use any extra lights or reflectors (the type for bouncing light back on the subject)? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## nexro (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: My humble collection*

wow, really nice shots /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
But where are your mags with superbulbs? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## MaxaBaker (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: My humble collection*

Wow, man. Those are some professional photographs. I am awed by your skill. Each and every picture looks beautiful to the finest detail. Good work man........ /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drool.gif

Oh yeah, the lights are cool too.


----------



## Barefootone (Feb 16, 2005)

Hello SJACKAL,
Fantastic pictures, very professional looking. I don't know which is better the composition or the clarity. Very nice work, you could be a pro. <font color="blue"> </font> /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/goodjob.gif, /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif
Keep-em bright in the night /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/au.gif,
Jeff


----------



## Sigman (Feb 17, 2005)

GREAT pics! Thanks for sharing with us!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## SJACKAL (Feb 17, 2005)

Thanx everyone, I am very much over-flattered but really, I think there are still big differences between real pros and amateurs; which takes place in many other aspects than just the end products. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif

More or less, I think I owed it to the macro effect of the camera.

Nexro, didn't take pics of the Mags mods, coz they just look the same as any normal black color Mags... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif


----------



## SJACKAL (Feb 17, 2005)

*Re: My humble collection*

[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
Btw, did you use any extra lights or reflectors (the type for bouncing light back on the subject)? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif Yeah sort of, but not those studio stuff that I never even touched before. I improvise around. I use flashlights like the Longbows and the TW4 with McE2s tailswitch can be screwed onto a tripod as extra lights, and any piece of transparent colored plastic taped over the lens(like Tic Tac candy casings) can be used as color filters. Book cover plastic or scrotch satin tape over the lens can diffuse light evenly; very CPF methods /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif. Sometimes I just use my aquarium lights.


----------



## The_virus (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: My humble collection*

Great catalogue-quality pics! Did the Leatherman Micra and CMG Infinity Ultra come together as a gift set by any chance? I know Swiss Army and Mag Instruments occasionally offer combined knife+light sets, just wondering if CMG and Leatherman ever did something similar.

I hope to get myself a Longbow soon, although I'll probably get an Eco, I'm still trying to avoid 123 batteries because they're such a hassle to get at good prices. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif I can't tell from the pic, but does your Longbow have the optional "beam optimizer" or whatever they call it? Since you have the KL4's it seems like you'd probably be one to spring for the extra beam quality.

Nice shots and collection!


----------



## SJACKAL (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: My humble collection*

CMG company had been bought over by Gerber/Fiskars, not sure if they do combos with multitools, but they do probably from their own Gerber range.

I use the IMS reflector for my Longbows. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## gorlank (Mar 12, 2005)

*Re: My humble collection*

Great collection and pics SJ,
I see you like Al Mars as much as I do. I only have the Sere 2000 right now but I love it.


----------



## SJACKAL (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: My humble collection*

[ QUOTE ]
*gorlank said:*
Great collection and pics SJ,
I see you like Al Mars as much as I do. I only have the Sere 2000 right now but I love it. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yeah, good to know that Gorlank, coz Al Mar knives are seldom talked about here, most folks here like Benchmades and Spydercos...

I especially like the blade profile of the SERE, probably there might be a S30V version for the SERE 2K in future.

Cheers! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## cheapo (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: My humble collection*

ORB is sweet! Also why does everyone like the ARC AA, isnt it just a 5mm LED or does it actually have a luxeon?

-David


----------



## LitFuse (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: My humble collection*

Nice pics, but that copyright notice has got to go. It looks like you're showcasing your copyright notice not the lights. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif 

Peter


----------

